# Wheel Crazy?



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

So I finally had enough of the stupid critter trail cage and replaced it with a nice 10 gallon aquarium. I put my Skippy boy in his new cage with a home made hide out, toilet paper tubes, tissues, and even branches taken off the tree outside, but he still seems to be really stressed without a wheel in there. He has an OCD type disorder (obsessively overgrooming/ scratching his ears) and I noticed that it gets worse when hr's bored or stressed, so I want to put a wheel in there for him so he doesn't start acting up again, but the one in the critter trail cage is attatched and I can't take it out. I've done everything I can to entertain him, and make sure he isn't bored, heck, I even went through the trouble of boiling him an egg (his favorite treat although he doesn't get it often, and it's sooo cute watching him figure out how to crack it open) and he's just acting like he doesn't know what to do without his wheel. I would prefer not to put one in there, and just get him used to life without his wheel, but I can get one if I have to. Any suggestions on what else to do to take his mind off that wheel?


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

If he's had a wheel before, and loved it. I would give him a wheel. He will be a lot happier.

Is there a reason you don't want to use one?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

because I don't have one and I just spent a lot of money on him (almost all of it) buying a new tank, lid, water bottle, and water bottle holder. I can if I need to, but I don't have money to buy one right now cuz I just spent it.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

As he is not happy without his wheel and I understand finances may prevent the purchase of a new one, how about making him one.

Small scraps of wood for the stand and a deli-cup to make the actual wheel.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

My dad just bought me one  So it's all good now. SkippyJon is happy again


----------

